# Cherries...



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2019)

My neighbor picks my cherries for me...  I get a few and he takes the rest...  These are boxes #3 and #4 he has brought me...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







I decided I had to do something beside just EAT fresh cherries...
So, I water bathed 6 pints...  Never have done that before... 
Stemmed, pricked the skins, soaked in a "fruit fresh" mix, rinsed and hot packed with a medium syrup in the jars...  
I thought about pitting them but....   If they were really good, I could see myself eating a pint at one sitting...  At least now, I will have to "spit the pit" before taking another dip in the jar...







I wanted something easy...  this was still a lot of work...  If they are good, I will do more next year...


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this with us. 

The last batch of BBQ sauce that I dressed up had some maraschino cherry juice added. It turned out great.

Let us know how your cherries turn out


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 30, 2019)

what no shine?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2019)

Foam has a recipe for cherry bounce I looked at...   Too much complicated stuff for me...  Sooo, maybe these will go on ice cream or in a martini...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2019)

Dave, I'm thinking you'll be glad you spent the time to do these, come Dec or Jan.  Bet they'll be well worth the effort.  My neighbor does fresh peaches that way, and they are delicious over ice cream.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 3, 2019)

they look good Dave, wish I was getting cherries this year but unfortunately we got hit with a frost 1st week of june, wiped out my cherry and peach trees,


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2019)

My neighbor has those BIG fans that move out the cold air... Some are electric, a few are big block chevy engines running on propane...  I'll have to guess about the fan blade..  Looks like it's from an airplane..  about 10' in diameter... They keep my cherry trees somewhat warm...  Occasionally my trees will have no cherries from the ground up to a 5' or 6' elevation from the settled cold near the ground...  So a ladder is in order to get to the unaffected fruits...


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 4, 2019)

he sounds pretty serious about his trees


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2019)

It's his business....   apples, cherries, pears, babies breath flowers...  He has a full time crew, year around, of about 20...  + some part time during the harvest...


----------

